# PermGen space



## Generic1 (28. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit Eclipse und JBoss und bekomm ab und zu (nach öfteren Deployen mit rechter MT -> Add and Remove... ) die Exception  


```
java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space
```


Weiß jemand was man da machen kann, damit das nicht mehr auftritt, wenn ich dann neu starte, funktionierts wieder.


----------



## Geeeee (28. Jul 2010)

PermSize (und MaxPermSize) einstellen.
Hatte das Problem auch vor einiger Zeit beim Tomcat und mehreren Anwendungen, die immer wieder neu reingeladen wurden und dann auch zu o.g. Fehlern führten.


----------



## Generic1 (28. Jul 2010)

Könntest Du mir kurz schreiben, wo du das eingestellt hast.

Wenn man den Speicher erhöht dann dauerts halt länger, das der Fehler kommt, sehe ich das richtig so?


----------



## maki (28. Jul 2010)

Die Einstellungen machst du in der eclipse.ini wenn es um die IDE Einstellungen geht, oder in der Run Configuration wenn es nur um die JBoss Einstellungen geht.


----------



## bygones (28. Jul 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Könntest Du mir kurz schreiben, wo du das eingestellt hast.
> 
> Wenn man den Speicher erhöht dann dauerts halt länger, das der Fehler kommt, sehe ich das richtig so?



wenn du genug speicher eingestellst hast ist die dauer auch mal unendlich


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jul 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Die Einstellungen machst du in der eclipse.ini wenn es um die IDE Einstellungen geht


Das ist eigentlich nur bei Oracle JRE 1.6.0_21 nötig und auch da nur bei älteren Builds (hatte damit zu tun das der Vendor Name der JRE von Sun auf Oracle geändert wurde).


----------



## gman (28. Jul 2010)

> Das ist eigentlich nur bei Oracle JRE 1.6.22 nötig und auch da nur bei älteren Builds (hatte damit zu tun das der Vendor Name der JRE von Sun auf Oracle geändert wurde).


Das hat nichts mit dem vom Threadstarter beschriebenen Fehler zu tun, den gibt es nämlich schon 
länger. 

@Threadstarter:

Hier findest du mehr Informationen warum der Fehler auftritt. Leider wird (mir) daraus nicht so ganz ersichtlich 
wie man das Problem richtig löst/umgeht.

Um das Problem abzumildern musst du die PermGenSpace-Größe in der RUN-Konfiguration hochdrehen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht auswendig mit welchem Parameter, einfach mal nach "PermGenSpace" googeln.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jul 2010)

gman hat gesagt.:


> Das hat nichts mit dem vom Threadstarter beschriebenen Fehler zu tun, den gibt es nämlich schon
> länger.


Siehe quote, die Antwort bezieht sich auf den Tipp mit der eclipse.ini


----------



## gman (29. Jul 2010)

Oh stimmt, hab ich übersehen.


----------

